# gabrigabri compie 1,000 post



## _forumuser_

Complimenti gabri e grazie per questi 1000 post sempre sorridenti e colorati. We are proud to have you with us!


----------



## Henryk

Glückwunsch! Auf dass du uns weiter mit deinen Beiträgen im Deutschforum bereicherst.


----------



## tie-break

Congratulazioni!


----------



## irene.acler

Complimenti!


----------



## valy822

Augurissimi Gabriele per i tuoi primi mille!!!


----------



## TimLA

Complimenti!
Ora inizia il lavoro difficile...fino a 2.000!


----------



## giovannino

Congratulazioni, Gabri


----------



## MünchnerFax

_Ein Prosit, ein Prosit der Gemütlichkeit!_

(Congratulazioni. )


----------



## lsp

hoorayhooray, gabrigabri!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Grazie mille, gabri, per tutto il tuo prezioso aiuto!  

Ecco un abbondanza dei miei fiori preferiti per te.  

Elisabetta


----------



## ElaineG

Auguriauguri, graziegrazie gabrigabri.

È sempre un piacere di vederti sul forum.


----------



## Necsus

*CONGRATSGABRI !*​


----------



## Giannaclaudia

_*Complimenti!*_


----------



## gabrigabri

Grazie a tutti/e, sono commosso, non so che dire!!!


----------



## elroy

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!  

Es ist immer schön, Dich im Deutschforum zu sehen!


----------



## Saoul

E in ritardo come sempre arrivo anche io... complimenti Gabri! Attendo di leggere i prossimi 1000 e i prossimi 1000 e i prossimi 1000 

Good job.


----------



## Siberia

Congrats from the cold zone.
Siberia


----------

